# MTB cleats that allow some play



## jmcg333 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've always had MTB shoes for my road bike - in part cause I used to commute and just liked walking in MTB shoes. I've always used the easy out Shimano SM-SH56 cleats. 

I've been looking at road shoes that have cleats that have an option for float / not being fixed. I'd like to get cleats for my MTB shoes that allow for some play - is there any out there or do I need to get road shoes?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Are you wanting angular or lateral float or both?

SPDs have like 4* of float built in...if you need more than that Time ATAC pedals have much more and are about as reliable.


There's Crank Brothers ofc....but they have, shall we say, a reputation for underwhelming durability.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Speedplay frogs. 20 degrees of float.

I don't know anything else currently in production that allows float without fighting spring tension.

Maybe speedplay SYZR, but i have not ridden them.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jmcg333 said:


> I've always had MTB shoes for my road bike - in part cause I used to commute and just liked walking in MTB shoes. I've always used the easy out Shimano SM-SH56 cleats.
> 
> I've been looking at road shoes that have cleats that have an option for float / not being fixed. I'd like to get cleats for my MTB shoes that allow for some play - is there any out there or do I need to get road shoes?


This makes no sense to me. Are you looking to get road shoes or cleats for your mountain bike shoes? You say both. Are you looking for both? The cleats you have do have float (play) yet you say: "I'd like to get cleats for my MTB shoes that allow for some play"
Maybe you play means something different to you. Anyway, I have no idea what the question(s) really is.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Shimano SPD cleat SH-M51 offers lateral float and not multi-release float. I use 'em.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I can give a half-hearted recommendation for Speedplay Syzrs.






​


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have Shimano SPD and the two things that never give me any problems pedals or shoes no matter how much or long I ride.


----------

